# Miyabi Artisan vs. Mizu



## jes269 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello. I currently own an 8" Miyabi Artisan chef's knife and a 10" Wusthof Classic Ikon chef's knife, which my girlfriend and I share. I've found that I prefer the sharpness of the Miyabi and am considering buying another Artisan chef's knife or a Mizu chef's knife, which appears to be the same except for the handle.

- How do the Artisan and Mizu handles compare? Is the Mizu handle wider or narrower?
- Is 9.5-10" too large for a small home kitchen?
- I would prefer to sell the Wusthof; my only reservation is that this would leave us without a sturdy knife for breaking down whole chickens, which she does occasionally. Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Get a honesuki for breaking down chickens. If you want an excellent bang for the buck chef - the Kanehide PS60 is hard to beat. Comes in Wa, or Yo handled. I've been test driving one for the past ten months and it was my go to till I splurged for a new Hiromoto 240mm Tenmi Jyuraku last week.

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapskn.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't care for handles shaped like the artisan's, they are only good if you are so inept as to use a hammer grip.

You can't get anything much for the wusty.

Myabi is not a good value compared to very many Japanese knives, unless you find the warranty attractive.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Your questions raised two red flags for me:

1. You prefer one knife because it's "sharper." All knives get dull. What's your set up for sharpening?

2. You focus mostly on handles, but ask about blade length as though it's a big concern. 10" is not too long for a home kitchen, but what's the issue here? I break down chickens with a petty knife; size is a minimal issue.


----------

